

Hacking a File API onto IE8 - liyanchang
http://blog.filepicker.io/post/33906205133/hacking-a-file-api-onto-ie8

======
tterrace
I'm thankful this type of problem hasn't come by my desk so far, but at this
stage in the game I would assume that there would be a number of mature
libraries for doing the ie8 iframe shuffle. I wonder why they went with a
custom solution.

~~~
liyanchang
Actually, I don't know of a single ie8 frame communication library. Most are
part of bigger libraries and we were trying to keep things slim.

~~~
greyfade
I found three when I had to do this. None of them worked correctly, and the
JQuery plugin I found had a very poor API. I ended up writing my own, because
the bar set by the existing software was so low.

Filepicker.io was one of the ones I looked at, and I still think my
implementation was better.

I wish I had smuggled a copy of it out of that company before I was laid off.
:(

------
scarmig
After going down a rat hole of implementing a cross browser file input
recently, with transparent overlays and special iframes and all that jazz...
definitely will be looking to use filepicker in my next project that needs it.

